# DIY Lights.



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Hello GTA  

Ok, I've been thinking about replacing the crap lights on my 4ft tank for a long time now....but I know nothing about electronics and don't really want to put together some piece of junk that will burn my house down. I've been told by many people that I could build a really good fixture for about $40...one that holds either 2 or 3 bulbs. So here is my proposal....is there a more knowledgeable person out there who is reading this and would like to build something for me? I would obviously pay for all the parts, plus a labour fee. Just wanted to throw that out there...let me know if you're interested at all...and there is no rush


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

It depends how fancy you want it to be. I built a wooded box, painted the inside white and put 3 T8 lamps in it with remote ballasts. Invert the whole assembly over the tank.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

It doesn't have to be fancy...just clean looking. I'd probably just paint the outside black anyway to make it blend in more with the rest of the tank.

If you're interested, send me a PM


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

Lighting doesn't have to be all that complicated if you know what your doing to build your own, but you don't have to spend a fortune to buy a good lighting system. You can go to any hardware store and buy a florecint fixture and just change the bulbs to the appropreate wattage/spectrum and hang over your tank.
Electrical is not difficult but if you don't know what you are doing you really do run the risk of starting a fire.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Is your tank planted? If so, how demanding are the plants? 

I bought a 4' dual bulb shop light from Crappy Tire for $12.00. Put in some good bulbs and away I went. I have a canopy that goes over the tank so the fugly shop light is not visible. 

I think it is only rated for up to 40 watts per bulb so if you have demanding plants, that may not cut it for you.


----------

